# Anyone know anything about AMS



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Well 3 weeks ago I signed up with this outfit AMS and today got a work order. Prices are low but good fill when needed I guess. Jobs only 2 blocks away from office so fuel bill will be low.:notworthy:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We had good experience with them.
Based on the following...
Resolution on $$$ issues. always in a timely manner
pay was always when they said
We were always able to get the compensation we needed...

I do know they have cut some pricing but we were able to renegotiate some numbers...


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

I really love them! We do most of our fannie mae work for them in southern California, although it has been horribly slow the last 2 weeks. We are going up north in 5 days where they have no crews or in house workers. But they always keep you in your area, give bonuses and pay on time. Turn work in on time, be best friends with your realtor and stay in tier 1 or 2 and they are a good little income


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Well thats good to hear. We have only got this one job since signing up with them but like I said its so close to the office its hard to turn down. Ill be checking the job out later today once the snow stops. See how it looks, I just dont like the 20 dollars a yard for debris


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> I really love them! We do most of our fannie mae work for them in southern California, although it has been horribly slow the last 2 weeks. We are going up north in 5 days where they have no crews or in house workers. But they always keep you in your area, give bonuses and pay on time. Turn work in on time, be best friends with your realtor and stay in tier 1 or 2 and they are a good little income


Where up north are you going?


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Eric Strouse said:


> Well thats good to hear. We have only got this one job since signing up with them but like I said its so close to the office its hard to turn down. Ill be checking the job out later today once the snow stops. See how it looks, I just dont like the 20 dollars a yard for debris


It's not actually $20, that's before discount but, you can make up for it with a perfect bso. Where are you located?


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Where up north are you going?


Possibly Marysville, or Calaveras County areas. Anywhere that we can sustain ourselves til our area picks up


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

does anybody do work for them in KY or TN?


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

We are located in Missouri. Most of our work is around the Springfield area. Sometimes we do work around the Kansas City area.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Eric Strouse said:


> I just dont like the 20 dollars a yard for debris


I wouldn't either. Ouch.
Beautiful area around Springfield.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to work Springfield, Ozark area. You are in a busy area! Cheap homes though so the rehab side was minimal. KC area? Lots of rehab work if in the Independence to Blue Springs areas...KC Metro not so much.


----------

